# Bank Account Statment for JobSeekers - Will online print-out do?



## need-it1 (24 Oct 2011)

Hi folks,
Unfortunately had to apply for Jobseekers.

I must include a bank statement from the last 2 months - no problem. 

However, my appointment is in 2 days, and bank can't guarantee that i'll have a printed statement from them in that time.

Can I print off my statement from my online banking service? Is that sufficient, or must it be a proper printed bank statement?

I don't want to be like a yo-yo if possible going in and out of the SW office all the time so want to have everything 100% going in.

Thanks


----------



## beffers (24 Oct 2011)

My niece was in the same boat as you. She printed off a mini statement from the machine inside her bank branch and they took that ok. Then again, her the paperwork that she was told to bring in did say full statement, so there is no guarantee that all SW officers will agree to cut the same corner that my nieces did.


----------



## Ildánach (24 Oct 2011)

My experience was that internet printouts were acceptable.  The worst case scenario is that they'll ask you to drop in the original statements when they arrive, which should't involve another interview, just putting them in an envelope with the deciding officer's name and your pps number on it and either putting it in the post or dropping it into them.


----------



## need-it1 (24 Oct 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I have requested a statement from the bank, until then, all I can do is go in with the print-out and hope for the best.

Thanks again


----------



## Black Sheep (26 Oct 2011)

I assume you are applying for Jobseekers Allowance as bank statements are not required for Benefit


----------

